# Angelguide in Nord-Holland



## Freder (6. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

In der Überschrift steht meine Frage ja schon drin:
Könnt ihr uns einen Angelguide in Nord-Holland (Medemblik, Wervershoof, Andijk, Enkhuizen) empfehlen?

Der Grund dafür liegt in andauernder Erfolglosigkeit beim angeln auf Hecht und andere Räuber. |gr:

Wir waren mittlerweile schon vier mal für ein verlängertes Wochenende dort und haben versucht in den Poldergräben ein paar Fische zu fangen. Bis auf einen 60er Hecht und einen untermaßigen Barsch wollte aber nichts anbeissen.

Wir sind uns ziemlich sicher, dass wir etwas falsch machen, wissen aber eben nicht was. Darum wollen wir das nächte Mal mit einem Guide versuchen unsere Fehler zu beheben und auch ein paar neue Stellen kennenlernen, die hoffentlich dann auch Fisch bringen.

Solltet ihr also ein paar Namen oder sogar Adressen haben, wären wir sehr dankbar.

Grüße

Freder


----------



## hekikneki (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angelguide in Nord-Holland*

Geh auf www.fishingguidesholland.nl und schreibe denen ein Mail. Steef Meijers kümmert sich darum! Wir waren jetzt schon einige Mal mit Steef unterwegs (in der Nähe von Utrecht, auch eine Gegend die zu empfehlen ist)  und er hat nur Top Guides, die einen zuverlässig zum Fisch bringen, in seinen Reihen. Du kannst auch sofort auf der Seite die Region aussuchen und dir anschauen wer für die Region in Frage kommt. Top Seite und toller Service. 
Wir waren bisher immer sehr zufrieden.

Viel Spaß


----------



## hekikneki (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angelguide in Nord-Holland*

Die Guides fahren meistens mit dem Boot, mit dir raus. Sie geben dir aber auch gute Tipps für gute Polder usw. Wobei ich bei Polder nie zuviel Zeit im " Freiwasser" verschwenden würden und gezielt Brücken ansteuern würde und dort mit kleine Jerkbaits, Swimbaits und Spinnerbaits mein Glück versuchen würde. Wir sind anfangs auch blind drauf los und haben uns schnell auf die kleinen, unscheinbaren Brücken konzentriert und richtig viele und gute Fische gefangen. Google Earth hat uns auch sehr dabei im Vorfeld bei der Planung geholfen, Koordinaten ins Navi und gleich gezielt drauf los. 
Viel Glück


----------



## pebbleskef (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angelguide in Nord-Holland*

Da gebe ich Hekikneki zu 100% Recht. 
Eine sehr schöne Fischverseuchte Gegend.

Gruss
Pascal


----------



## Freder (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angelguide in Nord-Holland*

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Auf der Seite gibt es ja ausreichend Guides. Ich werde da bei Gelegenheit mal anfragen, welcher für unsere Gegend in Nord-Holland zu empfehlen ist.

Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, doch noch mal einen Fisch dort zu fangen...


----------

